# Chirp of the week award



## Stranger (1/10/21)

Please post your chirp of the week. Winner gets a

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (1/10/21)

This one is mine by DavyH ..... so delusional.



DavyH said:


> Not even close.
> 
> But it's a hobby and it's cheaper than some of the other hobbies I have. Once I've bought all the mods I'll start saving money...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Munro31 (1/10/21)

Stranger said:


> This one is mine by DavyH ..... so delusional.


That is kak funny!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (1/10/21)

This one by @Stranger is the bomb;
*... the great unwashed*

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (1/10/21)

''There's a pic. It happened'' @Resistance

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (1/10/21)

and @ARYANTO's one;
*The Dragon , Fishboy and Muffin Man together for a new super derailment team*

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (1/10/21)

@Intuthu Kagesi 
''I'm no expert on vape coils''

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (1/10/21)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder [beerholder]...
@ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (2/10/21)

Love this thread @Stranger

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (2/10/21)

@Munro31's top chirp;
*That is kak funny!!*

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (2/10/21)

@vicTor 
I broke a promise, you know that "this will be the last one" promise

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Raindance (2/10/21)

Ok Gentiles and ladybirds, links or no evidence supporting your claims …

Regads

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (2/10/21)

@Raindance's chirp, (_you had to have known it was gonna end up here_ );
*I miss stroking that pubic hair emanating from the nether regions of my face*

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stranger (4/10/21)

Stew said:


> Cold Turkey worked for me twice.



Sorry @Stew, you are going to have to explain this one to me.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (4/10/21)

Stranger said:


> Sorry @Stew, you are going to have to explain this one to me.


Reminds me of the difference between kinky and a pervert ... the one using a feather and the other the entire chicken, (or is it cold turkey)

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stew (4/10/21)

Stranger said:


> Sorry @Stew, you are going to have to explain this one to me.


I stoped smoking twice. Both times Cold Turkey both times for two years.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## DavyH (4/10/21)

Stew said:


> I stoped smoking twice. Both times Cold Turkey both times for two years.


So, an intermission?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Timwis (5/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stranger (5/10/21)

DavyH said:


> So, an intermission?



yeah ... a pause.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (5/10/21)

Stranger said:


> yeah ... a pause.


a pregnant pause ?

''A pregnant pause is *a silence full of potential* in the way a pregnant body is full of a new human being. A pregnant pause leaves the listener full of anticipation, just like a pregnancy is full of excitement about the forthcoming baby.''

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (5/10/21)

I have to drop this one here ...
“He has the remarkable ability to pull the wool over his own eyes.”
Arthur Goldstuck about Zuckerberg.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Stranger (5/10/21)

The above is now in the running for this week's "Chirp of the week"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (12/10/21)

Grand Guru said:


> You have a missing screw there mate



What a way to talk about a fellow forum member.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (12/10/21)

@DarthBranMuffin
''it kicks like a donkey on steroid laced carrots...''

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (12/10/21)

... and @DarthBranMuffin enters the Chirp of the day frey, diving deep into the rabbit hole with;

*Shutupyerface and take my hard earned money!!!!*

Quoted out of context, but hey ... a chirps a chip

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (13/10/21)

''Please do not really bite into either the juice or your vape device, you will _hastily_ discover it's not a good idea''
@ivc_mixer

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Stranger (20/10/21)

It's Wednesday and no chirp of the week yet

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (20/10/21)

Stranger said:


> It's Wednesday and no chirp of the week yet


That tells you about everything you need to know about the week so far..... it's k@k!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/10/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I make my own hout-doos....



Contender for this week...

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (20/10/21)

and @vicTor 's chirp is a solid contender; " *... we have to at least do a group cloud blowing shot*"

We will forever wonder if that was a typo

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (21/10/21)

@DarthBranMuffin 's chirp had me rolling on the floor with laughter; " *... I hope you dont get spitback on that drip-tip...*"

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stranger (22/10/21)

Stew said:


> OCD isn't that important to me. It's when they aim at your chin and hot juice splatters on your chin.



@Stew you did it again bru, you are becoming a legend.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Stranger (22/10/21)

zadiac said:


> aaand that's enough internet for me today...



and you made it to this thread. Morning Zadiac.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (22/10/21)

Stranger said:


> and you made it to this thread. Morning Zadiac.



Good Morning! 

and thank you....I think

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (31/10/21)

*''After all, you can’t legislate assholes into oblivion.''*
 Richard Poplak  https://www.dailymaverick.co.za/article/2021-10-30-2021-south-africas-second-last-elections/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Stranger (4/11/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Our hats in Venda are still made of clay and cow dung.... which would explain some of the shitty ideas and views that a lot of people have here....

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Timwis (4/11/21)

"Our hats in Venda are still made of clay and cow dung"

I hope the premium quality hats have some straw mixed with that there "cow dung"! Progress

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/11/21)

baksteen8168 said:


> Whose left behind will I be tasting?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## baksteen8168 (4/11/21)

I forgot about this thread.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stranger (5/11/21)

and the chirp of the week goes to 



baksteen8168 said:


> I forgot about this thread.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Stranger (9/11/21)

*Reason*: hoarding.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/11/21)

I hereby nominate @Intuthu Kagesi for his chirp.

On the "Mommy, I want a Mech" thread @vicTor posted "Heve mechs. want a mommy" in response to the title. 

This chirp might have qualified for the chirp of the week but @Intuthu Kagesi 's response is the clear winner in my book.

*Must she already be a mommy, or will you handle the conversion yourself?*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 14


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (16/11/21)

@Puff the Magic Dragon 's post is a "strokingly" good contender ... *I prefer scratching other things to get the desired result*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Stranger (16/11/21)

Keep it up guys, this is what this thread is all about.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/11/21)

Stranger said:


> Keep it up guys, this is what this thread is all about.




There you go again with your keeping it up guys innuendo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stranger (16/11/21)

Philistine

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (16/11/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> There you go again with your keeping it up guys innuendo.


There's some truth to that ... If it wasn't for our stomachs and our erm ... appendages, (_that seem to have a mind of their own_), we'd probably waste away the better part of our lives snoozing under a tree somewhere

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stranger (22/11/21)

So who won last week ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (22/11/21)

Stranger said:


> So who won last week ?


Eskom won last week

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (22/11/21)

@ivc_mixer 's chirp, (with the customary out of context quoting is a contender ;

*If you got pictures of vaping then your google search history might be different to mine *

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stranger (22/11/21)

Well done @ivc_mixer

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (27/11/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Once you've had this mans juice, there's no going back #justsaying



All I can say is, thank goodness this is a vaping forum else this would have been an interesting comment to read...

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/11/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> you tell stories like my ex wife  ... land the friggen plane dammit

Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stranger (2/12/21)

It's Thursday, we need more chirps.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/12/21)

Stranger said:


> It's Thursday, we need more chirps.



It's BeDonderdag... i'll rather stick with simba chi(r)ps for today...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (2/12/21)

... and @DarthBranMuffin makes the roll with; "*... with that super long driptip I can poke both eyes out*"

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (2/12/21)

... and @Raindance 's comment; "*it’s like dating a stripper, moerse fun but never, ever, tell your friends*"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Stranger (2/12/21)

On our wedding day the Vicar said, this Lady has promised to be a Lady in the lounge, a Chef in the kitchen and a slut in bed. Do you take this woman to be your lawfully wedded wife ?

Any one who may have said NO, must be way more crazy than me.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stranger (3/12/21)

Get the chirps in, we need to give some one a Noddy badge

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stew (3/12/21)

Stranger said:


> Get the chirps in, we need to give some one a Noddy badge

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (4/12/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I would say! That leaves at least 7seconds of cuddle time....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (5/12/21)

More cuddle time Means More vapemail

Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 2


----------



## Stranger (6/12/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I would say! That leaves at least 7seconds of cuddle time....









Well done @Dela Rey Steyn . Cuddle time with Big ears.

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (8/12/21)

@Feliks Karp ''Be direct instead of this somewhat wanky passive aggressive nonsense''

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (8/12/21)

ARYANTO said:


> @Feliks Karp ''Be direct instead of this somewhat wanky passive aggressive nonsense''


I proper giggled at that one I must admit

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (8/12/21)

therein lies the challenge ... Can I polish the turd? @Intuthu Kagesi

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (9/12/21)

vapemonkeyuae said:


> In many gadgets, the tank sits on top of the battery ...



Original post here

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stranger (11/12/21)

DavyH said:


> I've still got plenty of fat in me, more like



Chirp of the week goes to.

@DavyH

Reactions: Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## DavyH (11/12/21)

I’m humbled and will try to live up to this singular honour.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Raindance (12/12/21)

Here is one to start the new week off with:



Viper_SA said:


> I won't be sucking anyone's drip tips, but I'll be there for sure!



Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (17/12/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I can't fault their "_soft organic balls_"



Gonna leave this one here for self interpretation

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (17/12/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Gonna leave this one here for self interpretation



Too funny  ... I KNEW it'd be quoted out of context 2 nanoseconds after hitting the enter key

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (18/12/21)

@JurgensSt so takes this weeks prize ... *No sucking on each others devices *

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stranger (20/12/21)

Well done @JurgensSt ................. seen here with Noddy at the vape meet.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Stranger (22/12/21)

IIIIITTT'ss chirping time

what do we have this week. ?????

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (24/12/21)

Just leaving this one here:

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (29/12/21)

Munro31 said:


> I want what you are using!!!! That shit must be great!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (11/1/22)

Timwis said:


> but still comfortable in the hand with that extra girth



That's what she said.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Viper_SA (11/1/22)

Adephi said:


> That's what she said.



Not to you

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## SmokeyJoe (11/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DavyH (19/1/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I found out that the two holes were too close together and ended up in the wrong hole. (who designed this thing?)



I'm sure many of us can sympathise.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/2/22)

Paul33 said:


> you spelt morons wrong



and we're off...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/4/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I'm sorry to hear that.




@Puff the Magic Dragon managed to read waaaaay to much into it again...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/6/22)

Munro31 said:


> sometimes I do it in the nude, just to keep it interesting



nominated!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (13/6/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> nominated!


I hope he was not referring to gardening, in which case I am glad I'm not his neighbour.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Munro31 (13/6/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> I hope he was not referring to gardening, in which case I am glad I'm not his neighbour.


You planted a seed now

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (13/6/22)

Munro31 said:


> You planted a seed now


In your neighbour ... Sies!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stranger (21/6/22)

Stew said:


> I normally have very short draws.


Shame, and it is winter now too

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Stranger (8/7/22)

Bump

I refuse to let this thread die.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/7/22)

Stranger said:


> Bump
> 
> I refuse to let this thread die.



Then you must feed it, so that it can grow.. like a well rounded middle aged man.... sorry, meant well rounded-middle aged man...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (8/7/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Then you must feed it, so that it can grow.. like a well rounded middle aged man.... sorry, meant well rounded-middle aged man...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stranger (11/7/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I know hey  ... I almost had an aneurism when I sucked your mod at some 80 Watts


Some times there are just no words.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (12/7/22)

With the intensity some guys suck their mods , I wish they were girls ...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stranger (20/7/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> All done, and I managed to contain the spread of the white fluff stuff all over the show...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stranger (20/7/22)

He just never learns does he.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/8/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> A little bit of stroking and it's good



Just going to leave this here...

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Silver (22/8/22)

Classic @DarthBranMuffin , LOL

stroking ones cotton is something only vapers will understand

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (23/8/22)

Stranger said:


> It is a thing of beauty like my man boobs



Beauty is in the eye of the beerholder...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Stranger (24/8/22)

Moobs is so metro. 

Man boobs is a manly man thing. You can distinguish man boobs from woman boobs by the degree of which you have to shave them.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (24/8/22)

Stranger said:


> Moobs is so metro.
> 
> Man boobs is a manly man thing. You can distinguish man boobs from woman boobs by the degree of which you have to shave them.

Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33 (24/8/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 261524


nice selfie @Intuthu Kagesi

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (24/8/22)

That looks more like my ass

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DavyH (24/8/22)

Stranger said:


> That looks more like my ass


I'll take your word for it. No proof required.

Honest.

No, really.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (24/8/22)

Stranger said:


> That looks more like my ass


May I suggest ...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (24/8/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> May I suggest ...
> 
> View attachment 261549


Don't use the menthol one! Advised by a friend.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (24/8/22)

Adephi said:


> Don't use the menthol one! Advised by a friend.


Does it have a harsh throat hit?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (24/8/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Does it have a harsh throat hit?


Strawberry cream scented

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (24/8/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Does it have a harsh throat hit?


However it is used. We don't judge..

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/9/22)

Silver said:


> Ive had a bug on my driptip before



That's what he said...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Stranger (6/9/22)

Baa waah. I shall refrain from commenting further.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stranger (6/9/22)

Silver said:


> I have tasted quite a lot of juices in my time

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Silver (6/9/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (10/9/22)

Is your wife considering a 2nd husband?
@Munro31

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (10/9/22)

(The fruitcake in the picture however is questionable...... and I am not referring to the hat...)
@DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (29/9/22)

Stranger said:


> hands on the bonnet and bend over



Anything you say can and will be taken out of context... You knew it was coming...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/11/22)

Slamphibian said:


> Promise to let you hold it in your hand for a little while



That's what he said...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stranger (11/11/22)

Wrong forum mate

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

